# 2013 Maryland Sheep & Wool Festival



## SheepGirl (Mar 31, 2013)

Anyone planning on going this year? I know I am! More than likely both days


----------



## Beth K. (Apr 3, 2013)

Are you going as a vendor?  I will be there strolling around, it'd be great to meet you.


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 3, 2013)

Not as a vendor, just as a visitor  I will probably be wearing my blue "Crazy Sheep Lady" shirt


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I'm skipping it this year.  :/   My sister has come up from NC the past 2 years to go with me, but this year I think we're just going to hang out at my house.  It's a good hour and a half drive, and we're usually wiped out by the end of the day!


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Apr 9, 2013)

If I was not on the opposite coast, I would go - I love wool festivals and events like that.  Is it a big festival?


----------



## Beth K. (Apr 11, 2013)

www.sheepandwool.org
This will be my first time going, so I don't know how big it is.  There are a lot of vendors listed on the website though and it's their 40th anniversary.


----------



## SheepGirl (May 4, 2013)

Anyone else going today?


----------

